# Filter for 42 gallon?



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

My 42 gallon has currently an eheim 2213, I know this filter is not good for a 42 gallon tank, and I will be upgrading soon.
I have been researching what filter would be good for a 42 gallon tank, however there are many opinions and I have not found an answer. I would like to know what would be suitable for a 42 gallon and would make my tanks water clear, I do 50% water changes but the water still is yellow-ish.

Thanks, and sorry If im not making sense, What im saying is what eheim filter can I use for a 42 gallon tank, and yes Its actually 42 gallons not 40.

Thanks


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

aquaclear's are nice


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Umm what model?


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well my 42 cant have a HOB filter since the tank has these glass things around the edges about 2 inches wide on each side.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any good canister filters?
Sorry for posting so much.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i highly recommend undergravel filters


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

the eheim proffessionals are nice a little more expensive than other ones but worth the money


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yellowish has less to do with the filter than the media. You could try putting some carbon in it.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

is it yellow or green and are u using driftwood


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a fluval canister filter, which works really well. The smaller versions don't have the same number of baskets as the 405 (8). For a 42 gallon, I would suggest a 305, which does have 6 baskets. As for the water color, make sure you don't have peat moss in your current filter, or as said before, driftwood will do that as well. To set the color, boil the driftwood in plain water.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Undergravel filters are silly and outdated. They are also unsuitable for use with plants. Setting up a new tank with an undergravel filter is, IMO, like custom ordering a new Prius with a four-barrel carberuator. Sure it could work, but why?

I've been drooling over the new Eheim Pro 3e 2076 for a few months now. It's the hotness. First-ever microprocessor driven filter system.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si3088246/cl0/eheimpro3e2076canisterfilter


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, turns out it wasn't the filter, I boiled the drift wood and the water is looking 75% better however the water is still yellowish.

Should I get a new filter? 
or
do something else.. 
Lohachanta was that a joke for UGF filters? 
Thanks all your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There isn't anything wrong with your filter, its just a little small.


> maximum pump performance of 116 gph


 How heavily stocked is the tank? You could add a box filter with fresh activated carbon or another little canister. I do think the eheim's are more accurate in their gph reports than some of the other brands, so you don't have to go quite as much overboard on the flow rate.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Its not heavily stocked, all the fish are healthy. just a quick question, I have this green stuff on my tank beneath the gravel on the glass, its easy to remove but is annoying, any help?

I think I may get another filter which is 300 gph so I can use both of them, which eheim fits this?


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

COM said:


> I've been drooling over the new Eheim Pro 3e 2076 for a few months now. It's the hotness. First-ever microprocessor driven filter system.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si3088246/cl0/eheimpro3e2076canisterfilter


Man I want this filter, pretty expensive though 435 gph, thats good for a 42 gallon tank, wow this filter is futuristic, makes my filter look crappy.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

11,000 baht, so I estimate they would sell it here for around 12-14 thousand baht.
the fish here are cheap but the filters..


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

fishboy689 said:


> 11,000 baht, so I estimate they would sell it here for around 12-14 thousand baht.
> the fish here are cheap but the filters..


For the filter which com is drooling over.


----------

